# Oh my hip!



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, I've reached my pain tolerance. My hip hurts so badly that I swear it's making my heart beat faster and I feel like I have butterflies in my stomach. Ibuprophen isn't working at all. I'm going to go see a Chiropractor tomorrow but if anyone has ideas for today, I'd appreciate. Nothing is giving me relief, not standing, not sitting, not laying down. Would soaking in epsoms help? I do have lavendar oil too I could put in. I might do that, but it's just hard to think of what I should do because I hurt so much.


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Are you talking hip muscle pain? Or is your hip injured..bone wise?


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Dang!! Sorry about your pain. I know that a hot bath with epsom salts and a bottle of hydrogen peroxide relieves muscle aches and fibro pain. It's worth a try, but once you soak, you will be pretty relaxed and sleepy, so don't do it if you are planning to go anywhere. 

hollym


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Try heat on it and if that doesn't give some relief, try cold; or alternate between the 2 of them. Some people react better to hot than cold; some more to cold than hot.

I'm not sure a hot bath would help much if your really in pain. That getting up and down from the tub might make things worst. Gosh, my heart goes out to you because I know how you feel. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. Please let us know what the chiro says.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Sher said:


> Are you talking hip muscle pain? Or is your hip injured..bone wise?


I really don't know. It feels very deep like it's in the joint and the pain is the worst when I bend over and try to pick something up. When I bend it's a very sharp pain. Otherwise, it's just an overall dull pain deep inside the hip and extends out to the surface. So, it's two different types of pain, but they are both bad. I just found some tequila in the freezer and put a little in a glass with some water. Going to drink that and take a soak. 

I just wish I knew the source of this. I'm trying to have a positive attitude that my hip is going to feel healthy again and trying to focus and energy into that area. But, it has not been easy to focus today.

oh, no injury.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

oh, i said no injury. But, I did just recover from plantar faciitis of the foot on the same side. I don't know if that has anythign to do with it, but it is the same side. I thought the faciitis hurt, it has nothing on this. It feels like there is somethign stuck in my hip and when I move it's like metal on bone.


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

It's possible that having the plantar fasc. on your foot made you hold your body funny while that was going on. This can aggravate the parts that you bent out of whack. Soak, relax, try to do some very ginger gentle stretching if it feels all right, and your chiro will be able to tell you more tommorrow. Sorry you are having a rough night. Heating pads and soft cushions can do a lot of good as well. 

hollym


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

try Naproxin. I have heard that it might work better for you if Ibuprofin is not touching things. 

If you can you might try to see if a Dr. can get you a muscle relaxant. If you are in pain your muscles tighten and aggrivate the pain.. so the cycle is hard to break. 

I too feel for you. I had back surgery not long ago and I am having achs and pains. Not sure what they are from but weather seems to determine how I feel.

I had Plantar Fasc. too. be sure to streach before you put weight down on your foot. I would get up and down so much because of the boys but I would sit for 10 min and stiffen up again and hobble for another 5 min. It is really painful. It takes a LONG time to heal. No flip flops or non supporting shoes. Hang in there I'll be aching w/ you.


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't recommend this if your joints have a tendancy to pop out of place.

Sometimes my hips ache and it's because they've gotten kinda "stuck" in the joint.

I will lay down on my back and (Lord this sounds graphic lol!) and spread my legs as far as I can. I hear a pop! and then it hurts for a couple of seconds and then I'm fine.

I have weird joints.

I hope you get feeling better!

Kat


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Oh boy...you do have a painful situation going on there. Holly could be right...you probably over compensated for the plantar. And it kinda sounds like sciatica. If that's the case..the chiro is a great stop to make.

Until then...a couple of weeks ago Mom was having this same problem. Don't know if you live by yourself..or if you have someone that could do this for you..go ahead and take your soak if you want..if it feels good to you. Then stretch out face down on the bed and hopefully you have help there. Have the other person get some olive oil..quite a bit actually. And start at your waistline on the bad side. Using their thumbs in a circular motion..let them know when they have hit a bad spot...message it, massage it. Then..start at the waistline or the top of the bad hip..and have them rub long ways down your butt, thigh and leg all the way to your toes. In a kind of stretching motion. 

I cannot swear by this..but my Mom does. I did it to her and when she got up the pain had decreased..when she rose the next morning her pain was gone and has stayed that way. If she even feels a tweak..she gets the olive oil out. (I prayed for a blessing on the oil for healing..but that is just what I do!)

Another worse case tide me over..get on the floor..on your back with your legs up and your knees bent. Place your fingertips in the center of the crease behind each knee. Holding on to these points, gently rock your legs back and forth for one minute as you breathe deeply. When you're done..let your feet rest flat on the floor, with your knees bent, and relax. Repeat this exercise three times a day. Mom said this really helped her too. 

And along with your teq...lol...try to drink alot of water..it truly does help.

I hope you find some relief soon.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Sher said:


> Oh boy...you do have a painful situation going on there. Holly could be right...you probably over compensated for the plantar. And it kinda sounds like sciatica. If that's the case..the chiro is a great stop to make.
> 
> [In conjunction with a good massage therapist would be best IMO]
> 
> ...



Sure hope this helps. B


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Sher said:


> Oh boy...you do have a painful situation going on there. Holly could be right...you probably over compensated for the plantar. And it kinda sounds like sciatica. If that's the case..the chiro is a great stop to make.
> 
> Until then...a couple of weeks ago Mom was having this same problem. Don't know if you live by yourself..or if you have someone that could do this for you..go ahead and take your soak if you want..if it feels good to you. Then stretch out face down on the bed and hopefully you have help there. Have the other person get some olive oil..quite a bit actually. And start at your waistline on the bad side. Using their thumbs in a circular motion..let them know when they have hit a bad spot...message it, massage it. Then..start at the waistline or the top of the bad hip..and have them rub long ways down your butt, thigh and leg all the way to your toes. In a kind of stretching motion.
> 
> ...


Thanks off to do this now. Going to try to massage what I can myself. I just finished with an epsom salt bath with a few sprinkles of lavendar. Did some gentle stretching in the bath and just relaxed. It was so nice and I smell good. I used some soap I bought from someone on the board and MMMmmmm it smelled pretty. I've been drinking water all day except for the tequila drink.


----------



## RLStewart (Sep 10, 2006)

Two things that help my bad hip: Ice not heat and take a tennis ball and put it under the sore spot while you are laying down and kinda wiggle around on it. It hurts but helps alot too if its your piriformis (or something like that) muscle. I found that somewhere on the Internet when mine was killing me and it really helps. Mine is such a deep pain that its about impossible for massage to really get deep enough. I'm sure all the extra padding doesn't help either! Hope that something helps!


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

thanks for the replies. I'm going to try the tennis ball thing. 

Went to the Chiropractor today. she said the bones look healthy, but are (of course) all out of allignment. I've been to the chiropractor before and expected this drill. she said I have a pinched nerve in my low back causing the pain in my hip. The pelvis, on the X-rays, is all out of whack and I'm holding it a lot higher. In addition, the vertebrae are crooked in 2 directions - both horizontally and twisting to point in the wrong direction. My neck has no curve to at all and the bones are lined up perfectly board straight which isn't good either. She said my neck looks like I've suffered from whip lash, which I have, I just didn't bring up to her on the first visit because I didn't think it applied. 

The treatment today felt WONDERFUL. I worked on myself for a few hours last night as well trying to incorporate everyone's wonderful advice and I felt some relief last night. When she did deep massage on that hip, oh lord I thought I died and had gone to heaven. She started working on my neck and I didn't even know how bad the right side of my neck was hurting until she started the massage. 

She said the foot and knee problems are all related as well. She said the problems she saw in my neck may be causing the problem I'm having with the right side of my face and eye. According to her chart, the vertebrae that was twisted pointing the wrong direction (I've had a lot of head and neck injuries) is related to the face and eye area. 

I'm just so happy the bones and joints look healthy, now just to get them in the right place so that the rest of me will feel well.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

here is a simple exercise that has helped me a lot, it helps to gently align the pelvic region joints. stand straight and with one hand hold on to something, like a chair back or a doorjamb. ,with the leg on the other side pretend you are going to bicycle by lifting up the leg, bending at the knee, your leg should stick out straight and the lower leg should form a right corner as much as possible. now with your hand hold on to your leg firmly where it kind of meets the buttocks. Hold tight til the exercise is done, so you are holding and at the same time, move your leg down without force and effort and put the foot next to the other one. do a couple of times. then turn around and do the other side too. this only takes a few seconds. I hear vertebrae gently popping, it is absolutely painless and has helped me a great deal. I am mostly free of pain. I was getting desperate, could hardly walk , getting up stairs was a struggle and the chiropractor just cost me a lot of money. (Not that they can't do a lot of good). After so many years of being malaligned my joints get out of whack again and I have to do the exercise every so often. at first I did it several times a day. now I can hike again and work all day. there are a lot more exercises for different parts of the body, the guy who came up with this is Dieter Dorn. 
I feel for you and hope you will get well soon. 
best to you.


----------

